# Renault ceres



## jonharty (Sep 1, 2012)

I just bought a ten year old Renault Ceres 345x tractor and I'm just wondering has anyone who might have one could give me some information on the machine like if there's any faults I should know about. It has a John Deere engine and gearbox and its about 105 horsepower. It has been working fantastic so far.


----------

